# Peacock Diet



## joeyrm (Dec 23, 2011)

I have a tank full of male peacocks and everyone I ask a the Lfs gives me a different answer. I am currently feeding NLS cichlid pellets. Some say this is enough, others say supplement with plankton, sprullina,..... So what is your opinion?


----------



## ndblaikie (Oct 12, 2011)

Taken from "The Peacocks of Lake Malawi" article available on this site by Mark Elieson

In the aquarium, Peacocks readily adapt to and accept almost any commercially prepared food. While they require animal protein in their diet, it is wise to also provide some Spirulina to keep their blue color looking its best. Similarly, a fish food with krill will maximize reds and oranges. All reputable cichlid foods contain an adequate amount of yellow pigment so as not to be a conscious concern in the selection of food. Frozen and live foods can be fed periodically but these are not essential. A quality fish food with high levels of protein will be sufficient. If used, frozen and live foods should only be used as supplements to a diet of flake and/or pellet foods. Also be aware that larger adults will need more than just flake food to keep them in optimal breeding condition. It is best to feed Peacocks only one to two times a day, and never more than they can consume in two minutes. Unlike Mbuna, whose aggression necessitates feeding several times a day, Peacocks have a mild temperament and are very undemanding. Consequently, their feeding regimen should be minimal and infrequent but consistent.


----------



## ndblaikie (Oct 12, 2011)

Full article Here


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

I feed my peacocks mainly NLS 3mm and omega one super veggie kelp flakes. That latter has a bunch of spirulina also. I have feed mine this diet since babies and the colors really come through especially the blues. I do intermittently feed other things as well but the aforementioned is the main diet.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Just NLS is enough, it is a complete diet.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

NLS is enough. Don't forget the store needs to sell fish food etc. to stay in business.


----------



## joeyrm (Dec 23, 2011)

is there any differience in nutritional value between the NLS 1mm cichlid formula and the 2mm medium fish or 3mm large fish? If not wahts the best size for 3"-5" peacocks? Thanks again


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Protein is slightly higher on 3mm. Ingredients slightly different. For a smallish fish like a peacock I like the 1mm pellets. I only use the 3mm pellets for very large fish, 8" or over with big mouths. I bought mine for a 8" borleyi that did not appear to see the 1mm pellets very well, but I do not use the 3mm pellets for any of my current fish.


----------



## Sub-Mariner (Dec 7, 2011)

joeyrm said:


> is there any differience in nutritional value between the NLS 1mm cichlid formula and the 2mm medium fish or 3mm large fish? If not wahts the best size for 3"-5" peacocks? Thanks again


I feed my 125g. NLS 1mm cichlid sinking pellets. Alot of my fish are 4-5".


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Only reason I feed mine 3mm is because I have albino with orange eyes that has a hard time finding 1mm before my other fish gobble it up.


----------



## Sub-Mariner (Dec 7, 2011)

I have an albino firefish and he doesnt have a problem with the 1mm pellets but its funny to watch him every now and then get nothing but sand. :lol:


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Sub-Mariner said:


> I have an albino firefish and he doesnt have a problem with the 1mm pellets but its funny to watch him every now and then get nothing but sand. :lol:


Well...he doesn't have problems per se but he is slow compared to some of my other fish and they beat him to it. If I feed enough he will eventual get the 1mm pellets but the other fish become some stuffed by the time he gets some. My borleyi especially.


----------



## Soup3777 (Jan 28, 2012)

i go NLS 1mm, its been reccomended by most hardcore cichlid fanatics on this forum.

it is complete, makes it ez as you can put this on an autofeeder 1x a day


----------



## joeyrm (Dec 23, 2011)

NLS only it is. Thanks all.


----------



## GreenSticks (7 mo ago)

Question about the amount of NLS Cichlid to feed.. I have 20- Peacocks and Haps around the 3"-4" range, a few 5". How much of the NLS cichlid 1-1.5mm pellets should I feed and how often?

Currently I am feeding 2.5 pinches, twice a day.

Is there a quantitative amount, like 1.5 teaspoons, twice a day?

Am I able to feed once a day and how much per meal?


----------

